# This is awsome!



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

I call this wolffish fishing. I only wish i had a good quality camera.

http://www.zippyvideos.com/43354825441175.html


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Interesting...


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

pretty cool


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol nice crazzy.
reminds me when i play wit my oscar wit smelt


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very nice









He hit it right away, small ill tempered wolf you've got. Now just get it bigger and do it all over again, 
but make sure you have your camera ready


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Hes a nasty little guy


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

cool video. =]


----------

